# Any fellow Supernatural VR Kiwis?



## Cowpies (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't be the only one here who does  Supernatural. Who is your favorite trainer? Who would you sex? Who do you wish would die in a fire? Or you can post anything about it, really. I can't stand the sickly sweetness of their online community so let's build our own, fellow shut-ins and basement dwellers.

For the uninitiated, here's The website. 

My favorite trainer is Dwana. I really identify with her and a lot of the things she says resonate with me. 

I would fuck the hell out of Mark. I wouldn't kick Doc out of my basement dungeon, err bed, either.

The dangerhair is fat and I would not have sex with her.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 10, 2021)

what is this gay cumsoomer shit

go outside and play some New Vegas on Windows 95 like a real man.


----------

